# Leaves Curling UP w/ PICS



## arpee79 (Feb 24, 2008)

Im having a problem with my plants leaves curling up ,2 are showing leaves curling up .. 

They are under 400 watt MH (Air Cooled )18/6 
Watering 3 times a day 20 minutes 5 am 2 pm and 7 pm
3 GH WaterFarm with hydroton 2 gallon resevoir
Tornado fan blowing across plants
Nutrients GH Flora ,Micro and Bloom Mixed 25 ml of each per 5 gallons 
PH fluctuates between 5.5 to 6.00 
Room Temp is 75-80 F 
PPM 853 / PH 5.33 on Banana Kush (Showing Most Curling UP ) 
PPM 756 / PH 5.86 on LA Confidential (leaves curled up and a bit deformed)

PPM 888 / PH 5.60 on 213 Kush (leaves a bit curled not showing alot showing a bit faster growth ) 

Im kinda leaning towards me NUTE BURN but not sure please help ... thank in advance.

BANANA UPPER RIGHT / 213 KUSH UPPER LEFT and LA CONFIDENTIAL Lower middle / 213 KUSH











BANANA 






Room Light 20 inches from top of Plants


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

how hot?

how much are you feeding them?


----------



## arpee79 (Feb 24, 2008)

Temps are 75- 80 staying at 80 thru out the day

Nutes are 853 PPM on the Banana Kush she's the one showing most curling.


----------



## arpee79 (Feb 25, 2008)

Can anyone give me a hand here kinda scared of loosing the girls ???


----------



## SmokeThisSmokeThat (Feb 26, 2008)

wow, ive never seen that before... mine are curling down, and i figure its got something to do wit ha water problem... either getting too much, or too little... 80 degress might be too hot as well..anywayz.. good luck man


----------



## Earl (Feb 26, 2008)

Spray with distilled water.

.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 26, 2008)

Raise the light some and feed some epsom salt. either with water or folair feed them with the epsom salt (1 tblspn 2 a gal). def looks like lime deficiency. i just had the same exact thing happen with my white rhinos.


----------



## unity (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope that fan is just called a tornado fan,lol. Do what Earl says, and watch your fan, could be blowing too hard, causing them to be stressed.

Good luck mate!

Unity


----------



## Chawaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't overthink it. If you put your arm under the light about the distance of the plants, you can tell after a bit if it isn't comfortable. If you start off with a tiny amount of fert in the water and gradually raise it, it gives you a good idea of what they like, not every plant even from the same parent set will be the same- they're living creatures like us and dogs, etc. Not every plant is even good at the same temp- expect variation. Spritz younger
Plants just before the light will go out to help them keep hydrated. Just.... Treat it like a pet.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Apr 19, 2011)

unity said:


> I hope that fan is just called a tornado fan,lol. Do what Earl says, and watch your fan, could be blowing too hard, causing them to be stressed.
> 
> Good luck mate!
> 
> Unity


Mine curl up too when they get wind burn.. Move the fan back or move it to a new position.. Nutes are pretty high. I love banana kush one of the best Kush's I smoke. DOesnt taste like bananas and you only get a small bananaish taste when opening the jar but none the less a solid strain.


----------



## Chawaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Btw, that was mostly for the more recent viewers


----------



## Coals (Apr 19, 2011)

Anybody else think 850ppm is WAAAAY to hot for plants that size???


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Apr 20, 2011)

Coals said:


> Anybody else think 850ppm is WAAAAY to hot for plants that size???


850-950 is what I shoot for in early flower.


----------



## Coals (Apr 21, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> 850-950 is what I shoot for in early flower.


regardless of the size of your plants? Im commenting on the size of the plants, not the stage of growth.


----------



## L24kers (Apr 21, 2011)

80 degrees in ur room? what about your water temps?


----------



## i81two (Apr 22, 2011)

shit man, i run 900-1100 ppm in veg and 1200-1500 in flower


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Apr 22, 2011)

Coals said:


> regardless of the size of your plants? Im commenting on the size of the plants, not the stage of growth.


I dont count the additives ... If I counted the Cal-Mag I put in.. My PPM in Flower would be about 1200


----------



## FlyingOrangeDutchman (Apr 23, 2011)

Chawaba said:


> Don't overthink it. If you put your arm under the light about the distance of the plants, you can tell after a bit if it isn't comfortable. If you start off with a tiny amount of fert in the water and gradually raise it, it gives you a good idea of what they like, not every plant even from the same parent set will be the same- they're living creatures like us and dogs, etc. Not every plant is even good at the same temp- expect variation. Spritz younger
> Plants just before the light will go out to help them keep hydrated. Just.... Treat it like a pet.


Best advice for this I've read so far, they really are like pets.


----------



## Redoctober (May 1, 2011)

I have the same exact thing going on. I never even thought of wind burn. In fact, this is the first time I've ever heard of it.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 1, 2011)

i'v got the same problem bro, and my fans been battering this one ...

bring the time in which the fan is on down. or have it further away


----------



## Badbackguy (May 1, 2011)

Id raise that light, looks like its burning the tips to me...Just my .02


----------



## urbangroop (Feb 3, 2012)

Ive been having the same problem with my babies at first I thought it could be a nute problem but considering I have not started Ferts yet and they have been planted in happy frog soil they should be fine since they are so young. Now I did some interesting reading On a hydroponic site where a gentleman claims the reason why the leaves curl is because the air is either to dry or the soil is to dry. Most likely the air and that the roots can not suck up water fast enough to cure the leaves. where I live it is very dry so the grow rooms humidity level is around 20% so with an HID lamp I can imagine how plants might be burned. I created my own make shift green house around the plants and put the humidifier inside. Otherwise its hard keeping moisture in the air with the exhaust at the top of the room. So far the plants thats leaves were curled are still curled however the new foliage seems not to be curling as bad with the more humidity and the light further from the plants. All let you guys know how it goes. If yall figure anything out let me know as well..


----------



## on the grind (Feb 5, 2012)

looks like a cal mag defeciency to me try addin a little more cal mag and see if that helps....i try to stick with 18inches away from the plants with my 1000watt hps but they have even got closer down to like 15 if i dont pay attention. As long as you can hold your hand unter the light for a lil bit without discomfort you should be fine...no hotter than 85 degreese but 80 is cool( pretty hot for night though id try to keep it around 70 at night 65 maybe)... hope this helps... good luck


----------



## on the grind (Feb 5, 2012)

ive heard this is called praying for magnesium when then leaves fold in like that, at least thats what i refer to it as


----------



## nick17gar (Feb 5, 2012)

yea lots of good advice so far, spray with distilled water, raise the lights, add more fans...

also, check the temp of the water, if its warm/hot already, then evaporation (and curling of the leaves) happens quicker.


----------



## the formula (May 22, 2013)

RyI have this problem on my 3 week old Aurora indica plant. I never thought of wind burn or stress. Makes sense tho cuz my little fan is rt next to the plant. I'm gonna move it now. I thought it wud help make the off shoots stronger. Here's pics


----------



## the formula (May 22, 2013)

The yellow is from the 2700k bulbs I have mixed in. There's no other problem. Did just fight fungus gnats but that was a lot easier than peeps made it sound


----------



## tazydevil93 (Feb 25, 2014)

from a newbies not over thinking/common sence/just noticed myself point of view on your particular situation id say that's most likely either under watering/underfeeding.. or a bit of wind burn if its not heat issues or over feeding.. i cant imagine it being anything else but like I said im a newbie it could have something to do with humidity for all I no lol


----------



## tazydevil93 (Feb 25, 2014)

make it more humid so your plants don't dry out from the wind maybe... gonna try this myself ima genious lol do this by spraying plants with water and putting a bowl of water in area also the biggest and best info your gonna get is to learn to take things 1 step at a time don't be like me and overthink and stress yourself to tears everyday trying to tackle everything at once lol the people on here and the shit they no will make u feel like giving up but unfortunately the best way to waste your money and time is on trial and error in this game be patient and if it becomes a stress just say fuck it n deal with it when its really a problem im dealing with nearly 40c temps atm and although shits not perfect its still working.. ive finished 1 crop n got 8 ounces off 4 plants with 30 days veg lost some to mold due to high humidity in flower but the humidity/temps in my area are all over the show the weather here is fucked 1 day its 2 cold next day its 2 hot letalone humidy changes lol just take it as it comes brother


----------



## jojaxx (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like too much air being blown on them bitches


----------

